
TikTok Blocks Teen Who Posted About Xinjiang Camps - helloindia
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/11/27/suspension-wont-silence-teen-speaks-embedding-message-xinjiang-uyghurs-tiktok-make-vid/
======
ngcc_hk
It will come more and more.

